# Ignorance strikes again...



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone heard of the gas pockets that build up under sand? Well apparently it can happen in gravel too. Unfortunately I found out the hard way. So did 9 of my fishies. If you look in my sig the top tank now only has 2 guppies 1 cardinal tetra and 1 oto cat. Everything else was killed. That is also the cause of death for my pleco. My ignorance cost 10 overall fishies there lives. :chair::chair::chair:  



So all gravel users beware that it is possible to have a gas pocket build up. 

:withstup:


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

gravel vac with every water change


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I didn't know of this, but I suspected. One reason I like UG filters for tank with deep gravel.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cacatuoides said:


> Anyone heard of the gas pockets that build up under sand? Well apparently it can happen in gravel too. Unfortunately I found out the hard way. So did 9 of my fishies. If you look in my sig the top tank now only has 2 guppies 1 cardinal tetra and 1 oto cat. Everything else was killed. That is also the cause of death for my pleco. My ignorance cost 10 overall fishies there lives. :chair::chair::chair:


Cc: you have my condolences.

Not ignorance but just experience gaining.

I am surprised at the rate of the deaths.

I anticipated that the pleco would be the first to go, then the oto and then the others.




Toshogu said:


> gravel vac with every water change


Tosh:

This will not prevent a "burp".


Folks:

I have not had a "burp" since I have had MTS'.

TR


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

jones57742 said:


> This will not prevent a "burp".


Why not? The junk gets removed from the gravel and all the gravel is tossed around in that specific location. If there was gas down there it would go right up the siphon. The general idea of the gravel vac seems like it would work great.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

sometimes I have a gravel release of gas where the cories sit. I asked about this a number of months ago and no one seemed to know about it.
I think cory toots!
I think too that the gravel may be deeper there than elsewhere and there is more opportunity for gas to hide.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

bmlbytes said:


> Why not?
> The general idea of the gravel vac seems like it would work great.


bl:

Sounds great but I have been there, done that and got the tee shirt along with 6 GN's, 3 Yoyo's, 1 Sterbai and a few others that I cannot remember which were dead.


This is educated speculation but the MTS' either

1) eat the source or the methane gas creation; or

2) create aerobic conditions via burrowing which obviates the creation of anaerobic conditions.

TR


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Aren't MTS' asexual?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the MTS burrow and aerate the substrate..that is why the gas doesn't form when they are in the tank..
although many of my tanks are bare bottom ; that is because they are breeder tanks..but when i set up a tank with gravel and plants and such ; i use an undergravel filter..that way i don't have to worry about the gas pockets...

mousey..sorry ; but i didn't read that thread or i would have told you about it..
don't worry cac...things will get better...


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah those MTS snails I have a bunch of those, they are a curse and a blessing.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I might set up an under gravel filter, depends on the money situation right now.


----------

